

On windows 8 and backwards compatibility   - puntium
http://puntium.tumblr.com/post/6170137442/on-windows-8-and-backwards-compatibility

======
saulrh
Windows 8 has backward-compatibility because they've built an identical
operating system for phones (eventually), tablets, convertible
tablets/laptops, laptops, and full-blown desktops. That helps reduce the
x86/ARM fragmentation that they're already going to be dealing with, and it
lets you plug mice and keyboards into tablets.

